# MECA Alberta, CA - Tuner Bash 17th July 2021



## silent_riot (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I'm Jonathan and I'm with MECA in Alberta, Canada.
We've had a couple competitions over the last weekend and I thought I'd share some pictures here.
We have upcoming competitions in Alberta and Saskatchewan for the remainder of the season. If you'd like to keep updated, please follow us on:
FB: @mecaalberta
IG: @mecaalbertaaudio
Youtube: MECA Alberta - YouTube

Here's some coverage of the competitions at Tuner Bash in Leduc, AB, CA:


----------



## silent_riot (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## silent_riot (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## silent_riot (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## silent_riot (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## silent_riot (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## silent_riot (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

Cool pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Slow Cruiser (Aug 21, 2016)

Was that at the Castrol racetrack? I would have like to gone but damn work got in the way.


----------



## silent_riot (Apr 18, 2007)

Slow Cruiser said:


> Was that at the Castrol racetrack? I would have like to gone but damn work got in the way.


Yes, this one was at the Castrol Racetrack. We have some more events lines up basically every two weeks until September.
PM/Txt me if you would like to compete. 403 307 7994


----------

